# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الجمعه 30 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر الجمعه 30 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دكتور نافع علي نافع يشرف قمة الدمازين على نهائي كاس السودان

يشرف الدكتور نافع علي نافع مساعد رئيس الجمهورية نهائي كأس السودان بين الهلال والمريخ بولاية النيل الأزرق في حاضربتها الدمازين يوم الخامس والعشرين من نوفمبر المقبل وأكد نافع تشريفه لهذه المباراة بعد الدعوة التي قدمها له الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
 وقد أشاد رئيس الإتحاد العام بإهتمام الدولة بالرياضة وكرة القدم وقال بأن نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين بين الهلال والمريخ يعني الكثير مقدماً الدعوة للعديد من المسئولين لحضور هذه المباراة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يرفع درجات التاهب لهلال الجبال ويجري مرانا بملعبه عصر امس

شهد غياب هيثم مصطفي 
 اجري فريق الكرة بالمريخ عصر امس مرانا بملعبه بمشاركة 24 لاعبا غاب عنه اللاعب هيثم مصطفي للاصابة تحت اشراف المدرب ابراهيم حسين صحح من خلاله المدرب اخطاء مواجهة الفريق امام النسور واستمر المران لساعتين ركز فيه على تمارين الكرة والجمل التكتيكية بهدف الوصول باللاعبين الي فورمة المباريات التنافسية .
 المدرب قد نفذ برنامج هلال الجبال اعتبارا من مران اليوم و يتوقع ان يرفع من معدلات اللياقة لنجوم الفريق في الفترة الحالية من اجل العودة بنقاط مباراة هلال الجبال والتي يعتبرها المجلس مباراة حصاد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم جمال احمد عمر : قرار تعطيل الاذونات هدفه انعاش خزائن الاندية 

 اكد نائب رئيس الاتحاد المحلي الخرطوم جمال احمد عمر ان قرارات مجلس ادارة اتحاده بتعطيل الاذونات الاكرامية ليس المقصود منه فئة محددة وانما القصد الاساسي منه هو انعاش خزائن الاندية وقال في تصريحات للمركز الاعلامي للاتحاد انني استغرب للذين رفضوا القرار في بعض مباريات دار الرياضة امدرمان لانني احسب هولاء هم الادري باحوال الاندية لانهم يدركون كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنها ويعرفون الظروف المالية الصعبة التي تمر بها لذلك كنت اتوقع ان يساهم هولاء في تنفيذ هذا القرار بدلا من الاعتراض عليه واستطرد قائلا اننا نحترم كل رواد دار الرياضة ام درمان وندرك انهم اكثر حرصا علي انديتهم وواتقون تماما انهم اذا تفهموا فوائد هذا القرار تاكيد سيبادرون بمساندته وقال ان قرار الاتحاد ملزم للجميع ولم يتخذه فرد علي هواه وانما تم بعد دراسة عميقة من قبلنا وكل هدفنا هو تصحيح الاوضاع المالية لمجالس ادارات الاندية لاننا نعرف انهم يعملون في ظروف مالية قاسية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يبحث عن مدير كرة بعد إستقالة العقيد طارق


فتحت إستقالة العقيد طارق محمد إبراهيم من منصب مدير الكرة بنادى المريخ  بسبب الإلتحاق بدورة مهنية للترقى لرتبة العميد شرطة الباب واسعا للبحث عن شخصية جديدة لتولى المنصب وتم طرح عدد من الأسماء أبرزها حسن يوسف ومصطفى توفيق بينما برز إتجاه أخر بالإستعانة بأحد اللاعبين القدامى فى المنصب ومن المنتظر ان يتم حسم الأمر بصورة نهائية عقب مباراة هلال كادوقلى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د.معتصم: لدينا مفاوضات مع قناتين والأحد أخر موعد لحسم البث


قطع الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس إتحاد الكرة بأن أزمة البث لن تحل إلا بسداد التلفزيون للمتأخرات وقال فى حديثه لبرنامج البحث عن هدف إنهم تسلموا فقط القسط الأول الذى يبلغ مليون ومائتى ألف جنيه من جملة المبلغ ستة ملايين جنيه..وكشف معتصم عن مفاوضات مع قناتين لكنه عاد وأكد حرصهم على إستمرار التعاقد مع التلفزيون مؤكدا أن يوم الأحد سيكون فاصلا إما بعودة البث أو قفل الباب نهائيا فى هذا الأمر.

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محكمة شندي تبرئ الحكم عماد الدين عبدالله 


برأت محمكة شندي الحكم عماد الدين عبدالله من تهمة " السكر" التي وجهت له من قبل ادارة نادي النسور خلال ادارته لمباراة النسور والاهلي شندي في الجولة 15 من الدوري الممتاز، وشطبت المحكمة البلاغ ضد الحكم اليوم الخميس ، يذكر ان الحكم عماد الدين وعد بملاحقة من اتهموه عبر القانون.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قودوين ومهدي بن ضيف الله يعودان للنصر الليبي


عاد النيجيري قودوين والتونسي مهدي بن ضيف الله لاعبا الهلال والمريخ السابقين ، الى صفوف نادي النصر الليبي، ووقع الثنائي على اللعب للفريق الذي سبق ان لعبا له ، وصنعا فترة ذاهية فيه ، وكان قودوين قد اكمل فترته مع نادي الاسماعيلي المصري ، بينما عاد المهدي بن ضيف الله الى النصر من فريق بولندي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاشادات تنهال على الايفواري اوليفيه مهاجم المريخ


انهالت عبارات الثناء على أوليفيه المهاجم الإيفواري المحترف في صفوف المريخ بعد المستوى الذي قدمه في مباراة الأحمر أمام النسور أمس الأول في الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان أوليفيه حصل على نجومية اللقاء والجائزة المقدمة من سوداني وقال عبد المجيد جعفر نجم الفرقة الحمراء الأسبق والمدرب الحالي إن أوليفيه يذكّره بالراحل إيداهور مشيراً إلى أنه قوي وسريع وتمنى عبد المجيد ألا يتأثر بطِباع اللاعب السوداني وقال محمود عز الدين المدرب المصري المدير الفني لهلال الساحل إن أوليفيه وجد ضالته في هيثم والباشا ونوّه إلى أنه يتلقى تمريرات من الثنائي ويستغل سرعته في إرباك المنافسين وإرهاق المدافعين ووصف عاطف القوز نجم المريخ الأسبق أوليفيه بأنه المهاجم الأول في الفرقة الحمراء حالياً.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الفريق طارق: تحديدا 11 اكتوبر للجمعية رغبة اعضاء مجلس المريخ


اكد الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ فى تصريح لقناة الجزيرة الرياضية بان تحديد موعد الجمعية العمومية يوم 11- اكتوبر يرجع الى رغبة لجنة التسيير الحالية فى ان تمنح المجلس الجديد  فرصة التعرف على الفريق وتحديد احتياجاته  في التسجيلات القادمه  لخوض الموسم القادم 2014  واضاف: "مصلحة المريخ مع  مجلس منتخب"
 واشار  الفريق طارق الى ان مجلسهم انجز الكثير من المهام على صعيد  تطبيق الاحتراف فى النادي  اضافة الى تسيير العمل اليومي فى النادي كما ان المجلس قطع شوطا بعيدا مع ثلاثه شركات كبيرة لتوقيع اتفاق رعاية معها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ارتفاع كبير في دخول مباريات اندية الدرجة الثانية

رصد المركز الاعلامي للاتحاد ارتفاع ملحوظ في دخول مباريات دوري الثانية بمنطقتي امردمان والخرطوم بعد قرار مجلس الادارة بتعطيل الاذونات الاكرامية التي كان يمنحها لاداري الاندية وباحصائية حسابية مالية دقيقة نجد ان دخول الاندية قفزت بشكل كبير مما احدث ارتياحا في اواسط الاندية حيث جاء دخول في دوري التانية بامدرمان مباراة الحرية وابوسعد 556 جنية والاخلاص والرابطة 527 جنية وابروف والناصر حققت دخلا بلغ 773 جنية اما اندية الخرطوم فقد حققت مباراة الصحافة والنيل دخلا قدرة 458 جنية والقوز وديم سلمان 483 جنية وتوتي والحماداب 1345 جنية وتوتي وديم سلمان حققت دخلا 1894 والحماداب ووادي النيل 1454 مما يشير ان دخول الاندية تحسن بشكل يختلف تماما عن مبارياتهما في الدورة الاولي لدوري الثانية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*طاقم تحكيم كيني ومراقب من إثيوبيا لمباراة منتخبنا مع لوسوتو 

تم تحديد موعد مباراة منتخبنا الوطني مع منتخب لوسوتو يوم الأحد الثامن من سبتمبر القادم وذلك ضمن التصفيات الأفريقية الأولية المؤهلة لكأس العالم باستاد المريخ عند الساعة الثامنة مساءً .
 وأوكل الاتحاد الأفريقي مهمة مراقبة المباراة للإثيوبي (كمال إسماعيل) ومقيم الحكام لليوغندي (شارليس ميسمبي) وسيدير اللقاء طاقم تحكيم من كينيا بقيادة (قيلبرت يوت شروي) حكم وسط و(سيلفستر جروا) مساعد أول و(اقوانق موسيس اوسانو) مساعد ثاني وحكم رابع (بيتر سباتا) .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحضري: تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية في مصر وراء قرارى بترك المريخ

أرجع عصام الحضري حارس المريخ والمنتخب المصري، قراره بعد التجديد، وإنهاء  مسيرته الاحترافية فى ديسمبر المقبل، حيث ينتهي تعاقده مع الفريق الأحمر،  إلى رغبته في البقاء بجوار أسرته، فى ظل تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية بالبلاد..  وقال الحضري، في تصريحات لـ”اليوم السابع”،  “تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية في مصر أجبرني على اتخاذ قرار العودة إلى الوطن،  للبقاء بجوار أسرتي، لقد اتخذت هذا القرار بعد تفكير عميق، على الرغم من  الضغوط التي أتعرض لها من جانب جماهير المريخ للتجديد”.. وأضاف، “لقد قضيت  أوقات رائعة مع المريخ، في ظل المعاملة الكريمة التي ألقاها من مجلس إدارة  النادي، كذلك الحب الكبير الذى أحظى به من جانب الجماهير، لكن للضرورة  أحكام.. وتابع، “مسابقة الدوري في مصر ستنطلق قريباً وأرغب في الانضمام  لأحد الأندية هناك، لاستكمال مسيرتي الكروية”.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لجنة المنافسات تعدل موعد مباريات بالدوري الممتاز والدوري العام

قررت لجنة المنافسات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تعديل مواعيد بعض مباريات الدوري الممتاز علي النحو التالي :
1/  مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والنيل الحصاحيصا التي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 17  سبتمبر ضمن منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز باستاد عطبرة لتلعب يوم 18 سبتمبر  باستاد عطبرة نسبة لتزامنها مع مباراة الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الخرطوم والتي  من مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 17 سبتمبر .
2/ مباراة الاتحاد  مدني والأهلي شندي التي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 29 أكتوبر ضمن منافسة  دوري سوداني الممتاز باستاد مدني لتلعب يوم 30 أكتوبر باستاد مدني نسبة  لتزامنها مع مباراة الأهلي مدني والهلال الخرطوم والتي من مقرر لها أن تلعب  يوم 29 أكتوبر .
* قررت لجنة المنافسات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تعديل مواعيد مباريات بمنافسة الدوري العام علي النحو التالي :
1/  مباراة هلال الفاشر والنضال النهود والتي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 3  سبتمبر ضمن منافسة الدوري العام باستاد الفاشر لتلعب يوم 4 سبتمبر باستاد  الفاشر نسبة لتزامنها مع مباراة المريخ الفاشر والاتحاد مدني والتي من مقرر  لها أن تلعب يوم 3 سبتمبر ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*أبوعشر تكرم رئيس الإتحاد العام نائب دائرة الحصاحيصا الشرقية معتصم جعفر بمناسبة فوزه في إنتخابات الإتحاد العام

بحضور وتشريف والي ولاية الجزيرة البروفيسور الزبير بشير  طه ووزير الشباب والرياضة بالولاية الأستاذ الصديق الهندي ومعتمد محلية  الحصاحيصا الأستاذ جلال الدين البشير وقادة العمل والشبابي والرياضي  بالولاية ينظم نادي النصر أبو عشر عصر اليوم الجمعة مهرجاناً  رياضياً  كبيراً تكريماً لإبن المنطقة نائب دائرة الحصاحيصا الشرقية رئيس الإتحاد  السودانى لكرة القدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم بمناسبة فوزه للمرة  الثانية علي التوالي بمنصب رئيس الإتحاد ضمن مجموعة التطوير التي تضم  الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق في منصب نائب الرئيس والمحامي مجدي شمس الدين  في منصب السكرتير العام والأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان في منصب أمين المال  وكذلك عرفاناً للدور الكبير الذي ظل يقوم به الدكتور معتصم جعفر علي  المستوي السياسي والرياضي والإجتماعي لمحلية الحصاحيصا ودعمه المتصل لجميع  الفعاليات الرياضية والإجتماعية.
وأعدت  اللجنة العليا المنظمة للمهرجان العديد من الفقرات الشيقة علي رأسها  مباراة كاملة بين النيل الحصاحيصا والنصر أبوعشر يشارك فيها كل نجوم  الفريقين بقيادة محمد كمال وعاصم عابدين وعبد الرحمن السعودي ومنتصر فرج  الله بجانب طابور عرض للفرق الرياضية بمدينة أبوعشر وستقدم عروض رياضية في  مناشط التايكندو وجر الحبل والجمباز والكاراتيه وسيقوم والي الجزيرة ووزير  الشباب والرياضة ومعتمد الحصاحيصا ورئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة للمهرجان   بتكريم المحتفي به الدكتور معتصم جعفر ورفاقه الأستاذ الطريفي الصديق  والمحامي مجدي شمس الدين والأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان كما ستكرم الهيئات  الرياضية بأبوعشر المحتفي بهم.من جهته أكد الأستاذ  أسعد مصطفي سكرتير نادي النصر أبوعشر رئيس اللجنة العليا المنظمة للمهرجان  إكتمال كافة الترتيبات والتجهيزات لقيام المهرجان عصر اليوم وقال بأنهم في  أبوعشر عندما قرروا تكريم إبن المنطقة نائب الدائرة رئيس الإتحاد العام  لكرة القدم السوداني الدكتور معتصم جعفر ورفاقه في مجموعة التطوير يعلمون  جيداً الدور الكبير الذي ظل يقوم به الدكتور معتصم جعفر في دعم الحركة  الرياضية بالسودان وولاية الجزيرة ومحلية الحصاحيصا وأشار إلي أن هذا  التكريم أبسط ما يقدم له كما رحب بقادة الإتحاد العام الطريفي ومجدي وأسامة  وقال بأنهم يستحقوا التكريم وقيادة الكرة السودانية بعد نيلهم لثقة  الجمعية العمومية.ودعا رئيس اللجنة العليا أهالي  أبوعشر والمناطق المجاورة لحضور المهرجان والمشاركة فيه وإستقبال الضيوف   كما وجه الدعوة للأجهزة الإعلامية المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية لتغطية  المهرجان.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*على ذمة المشاهد..مجلس المريخ يطالب ابوجريشة للانضمام للقطاع الرياضي

 طلب مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ من رئيس القطاع الرياضي السابق الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة بالانضمام للقطاع الرياضي وحسب المشاهد فان ابوجريشة قد ابدى موافقته بدون قيود او شروط
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 كملوا جميلكم يا لوردات !
 استبشر اهل المريخ خيرا وتفاؤلا بعد موافقة السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم على التمديد للجنة التسيير لاكثر من فترة الاربعة اشهر التى كان قد حددها قرار التعيين فى يونيو الماضى , حيث كان من المتوقع ان يكون التمديد حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي وتحديدا فى ديسمبر القادم الذى كما نعلم يرتبط فى اذهان الاعلام والجماهير بفترة التسجيلات التى يصعب على اى كادر ادارى ان يتحمل تكلفتها اذا لم يكن يملك المال اللازم وقوة وشجاعة اصدار القرار دون تردد فى دعم الفريق بالعناصر المميزة سواء من اللاعبين المحليين او المحترفين الاجانب ! ولا نظن ان هناك من يملك المال وناصية القرار فى الوقت الحالي سوى عدد من اعضاء لجنة التسيير وفى مقدمتهم السيد جمال الوالى الذى سعى بنفسه فى تنقية واختيار المجموعة الحالية التى تحملت معه باقتدار مهمة انقاذ المريخ من شبح الفلس وانتشاله من حالة التقشف التى كاد ان يغرق فيها خلال فترة المجلس السابق ونجحت فى معالجة الكثير من الملفات ابرزها تسديد متاخرات اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى ومن بعد ذلك توفير المال اللازم الذى غطى تكلفة فواتير الصرف اليومي والشهرى وهى كما نعلم اضحت فواتير باهظة التكلفة تتخطى الستة ارقام عند نهاية كل شهر وبالتالى اصبح من الصعب ان يدار المريخ بمجالس تعتمد فى عضويتها على اصحاب الدخل المحدود كما كان يحدث فى السنوات السابقة ويكفى دليلا على ذلك فشل سياسة التقشف التى كان قد اعتمدها المجلس السابق ولم تضف اليه سوى الاساءات والتجريح والاستهزاء من الاعلام المضاد !
 كما ذكرت استبشرت جماهير المريخ خيرا بان يبقى مجلس اللوردات الى نهاية الموسم حتى يتمكن المريخ من عبور فترة التسجيلات ومايصاحبها من صرف خارجى !! ولكن كانت المفاجأة غير السعيدة فى القرار الذى اتخذه مجلس اللوردات ووافق عليه الوزير وكذلك المفوضية الولائية بعقد الجمعية العمومية فى منتصف اكتوبر القادم مما يعنى دخول النادى فى حالة من عدم الاستقرار الادارى فى توقيت صعب وحرج جدا , حيث ان الموعد المذكور يسبق نهاية الموسم بفترة ليست بالقصيرة كما ان هذا الموعد يتزامن مع ارتفاع حدة المنافسة على لقب الدورى الممتاز الذى يقاتل المريخ من اجله حاليا حتى يستعيده من جديد بعدما خسره فى الموسم الماضى لمصلحة غريمه الهلال !
 كان من الطبيعى ان يجد قرار اللوردات رفضا اعلاميا شبه كامل وعدم قبول من كافة رموز واقطاب النادى من اعضاء مجلس الشورى الذين كانوا يدعمون قرار التمديد والبقاء حتى نهاية الموسم من اجل المحافظة على استقرار النادى وكذلك من اجل تحقيق مكاسبه وحصاده الذى يتمثل فى لقب الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان ,, لهذا نأمل ان يعيد مجلس اللوردات النظر فى قرارهم لاسيما وان عقد الجمعية العمومية ليس بالامر المهم حتى يتم تقديمه على حساب المكاسب التى يفترض ان يحصدها الفريق فى نهاية الموسم ,, والكلام نعنى به تحديدا السيد جمال الوالى الذى لم يخفى رغبته ودعمه لقرار عقد الجمعية العمومية فى اكتوبر القادم وذلك من خلال حواره الاخير مع موقع الكوتش الالكترونى بعد ربطه عقد الجمعية العمومية مع تجفيف كل ديون المتراكمة على المريخ ,, نتمنى ان يكمل اللوردات جميلهم بعد النجاح الذى تم فى فترتهم القصيرة بمعالجة عدد من الملفات الصعبة والشائكة ,, لقد تحملتم الكثير ولم يبقى الا القليل !
 لقب الدورى مازال بعيدا !
 لازال الوقت مبكرا جدا على المريخ فى حسم لقب الدورى الممتاز كما يعتقد البعض , بل نرى ان الحديث عن اقتراب المريخ من لقب الدورى هو نوع من القفز بالزانه . 
 المريخ امامه مطبات صعبه تحتاج الى قدر كبير من اللياقة البدنية والذهنية وقوة التركيز ونعتقد ان اسلوب العمل بالقطعة بمعنى التجهيز لكل مباراة على حدا افضل بكثير من الايحاء للاعبين بان نتائج بعض المباريات اضحت مضمونة لديهم ,, لايوجد فريق سهل واخر صعب فى ظل ارتفاع حرارة التنافس فى الدورة الثانية والدليل على ذلك التقلبات فى نتائج الجولة الاخيرة التى خسر فيها اهلى شندى والخرطوم الوطنى رغم انهما اكثر الفرق المرشحة لمنافسة القمة على صدارة الدورى الممتاز !
 المريخ امامه معركة فى كادوقلي من الافضل انه نحثه على الاهتمام بها ونطالبه بالتركيز عليها وتحقيق الانتصار فيها بدلا من ان نشغل اذهان لاعبيه ومدربهم بمباراة القمة التى لانعلم حتى الان اذا كانت ستقام فى موعدها ام ان الاتحاد العام سيوافق على تلبية رغبة الشركة الراعية بتأجيلها حتى نهاية الموسم ؟؟ وجمعه مباركه .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تركيب نجيل جاهز لاستاد المريخ وتجهيزه لمباراة القمة 

اكد المهندس جمال الطاش مدير استاد المريخ بانهم سيقفلون الاستاد فى الايام القادمة لاعما لالصيانة التى سوف تتم فى الملعب , حيث تم الاتفاق مع قطب المريخ الكبير السيد اسامه داؤود بمد الملعب بالنجيل الجاهز والذى سوف تنفذه شركة ريجو الزراعية , وان الامر لن يتعدي ايام فقط وذلك من اجل ان يكون جاهزا لمواجهة الفريق امام الهلال
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عودة سليماني لتمارين المريخ امس 

عاد الى تمارين المريخ اللاعب سليماني بعد الراحة التي منح بها من قبل الاطار الطبي وخضع اللاعب الى تمارين خاصة ويتوقع مشاركته مع المريخ امام هلال الجبال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويذكر ان اللاعب كان قد غاب عن مباراة المريخ امام النسور في بطولة الدوري بعامل الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مران المباراة وتجددت الامها اثناء عمليات الاحماء قبل مباراة المريخ امام النسور التي كسبها المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
الهلال والمريخ اسد علينا وفى الحروب نعامة

 انطلق دورى الدرجة (الممتازة) فى دورته الثانية لتحديد البطولة والهبوط وكان البعض قد راهن على ان هذا الدورى الذى ظل يعانى من احتكارية الهلال والمريخ مع بقية فرق الكمبارس سوف يشهد تكافؤ واسع فى المنافسة الا ان كل المؤشرات والوقائع تشير لفشل هذا الرهان حتى لو شهد الموسم حالة شاذة والسبب فى ذلك معلوم .
 ففارق الامكانات المادية والجماهيرية يباعد المسافة بين فرق الدرجة الممتازة او ما يسمى بالممتازة بين القمة وبقية الفرق وهذا هو الواقع انه منذ نشأة هذه الدرجة
 فلقد ظلت اندية هذا الدرجة تنقسم لثلاثة فئات :.
 الفئة الاولى ثنائية تتقاسم البطولة ممثلة فى الهلالل والمريخ حتى لو تعرض موسم من المواسم بان يتدحرج واحد منهما للمركز الثالث فان الامر لا يخرج عن انها حالة شاذةغير مالوفة لا تعنى كفاءة المنافسة او اهلية اى فريق ليضاهى الهلال والمريخ ويصبح شريكا لهم فى المكانة فالصدف لا تخلق الكفاءة وان كانت نادرة الحدوث.
 الفئة الثانية فئة الوسط غير المهددبالهبوط وهى تتنافس على المركزين الثالث والرابع من اجل التمثيل الخارجى وتلعب مطمئنة بعيدا عن شبح الهبوط .
 وتبقى الفئة الثالثة فئة القاع وهى الاندية التى تلعب لتؤمن موقفها من الهبوط و البقاء فى الدرجة الممتازة .
 ظاهرة هذا الموسم ولان كلا من الهلال والمريخ غرقا فى كم هائل من المشاكل الادارية فلقد ادت بدايات الموسم يسودها الاضطراب لهذا عمقت من الفهم الخاطئ الذى يؤمل فى ان يتحقق التكافؤ بين اندية الدرجة الممتازة وهو امر بعيد المنال لفارق الامكانات حتى لو (شطح) نادى صدفة وبدا مهددا للقمة فكلها حالات طارئة وظواهر عارضة مؤقتة لا تعكس الواقع لانها لا تقوم على اسس صجيحة. وانما تعتمد على الصدف
 وبالرغم من ذلك فان القمة الثنائيةليست الا اسد هزيل وسط حزمة من الفرق الضعيفة الامر الذى يؤكد ان الدورى السودانى من اضعف العربية والافريقية بسبب عدم التكافؤ بين الاندية من جهة والقمة من جهة ثانية,
 وهاهى الدورة الثانية منذ انطالقت عاد الفارق فى المستوى ليكشف عن الفارق بين الهلال والمريخ من جهة وبيقية ما تسمى بفرق الممتاز بسبب التصنيف القانونى للدرجة الممتازة حيث يبقى الاسد اسدا رغم ضعفه والبقية ضحايا ترضى غرور الاسد الوهم.
 ورغم ذلك فان الصحف وبسبب تصريحات المدربين الاستعراضية واثارتهم راية التحدى للفت النظر دفعت بالصحف والتى تجد هذه التصريحات هوى يساعدها للمتاجرة بالقضية حتى اصبح دورى واقوى دورى عربى وافريقى على مستوى الصحف والمساحات التى تغطى بها مباريات الممتاز رغم ان الحقيقة تقول (كورة مافى) وانها ليست الا (رغوة صابون) تنقشع مع صافرة واعلان نهاية المنافسة ولكنها تبقى ملحمة تاريخية لدى المتاجرين بالقضية من صحافة واداريين.
 لهذا كله فان الكرة السودانية ظلت لسنوات وهم وخيال عند المزايدين بها اداريا واعلاميا حتى ان لاعبى القمة المحترفين اللذين يكلفون القمة مليارات وملايين الدولارات يهللون لما يحققونه من بطولات داخلية كان هذه القمة لم تكن تعرف هذه البطولات قبل استجلابهم مع ان القمة ظلت تتبادل البطولة تاريخيا منذ نشاتها الا من حالات نادرة مضى عليها نصف قرن ولكنهم ولغفلة جمهور الرياضة يهللون بما يحققوه من نتائج(وهمية) على الحملان الوديعة من اندية الدرجة الممتازة فى منافسات محلية فتتضاعف اجورهم وعقوداتهم .
 وهكذا تعود الحلقة الشيطانية التى تحاصر الكرة السودانية بعد استنزاف اضعاف م ما تكلفته فى المواسم السابقة ويعود الاسد الضعيف ليعمق من الفهم الخاطئ بان فى السودان دورى ممتاز وسط زغاريد الفرح والتطبيل والتطاول الادارى المزيف بينما الواقع يقول ان هذه الجماهير وهذه الصحافة وهئولاء الاداريين الذين يزايدون بكورة محلية ضعيف وهو يعلمون ان (اسدهم) المزعوم فى الحروب نعامة ما ان يواجه الاندية فى المنافسات التى تنظم فى بطولات افريقية او عربية الا وكان (الاسد) حمل وضيع تلتهمه اضعف الفرق العربية والافريقية,
 واقع مؤسف ولكن مين يقدر يقول ومن يملك الشجاعة ليواحه الحقيقة المرة ورياضتنا غارقة فى وهم الصحافة الرياضية وهى تهلل للبطولات المحلية ارضاء للاداريين الذين يتوجون فطاحلة الادارة او لاغراض تجارية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الوزير يصدر قرارا بإعادة تعيين لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ

 أصدر وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الطيب حسن بدوي، بناءاً على توصية مدير عام الرياضة ،قرارا وزاريا الخميس بإعادة تعيين لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ لرياضي والتي سبق تعيينها بموجب القرار رقم (19) لسنة 2013 بكامل عضويتها لمدة لا تتجاوز الخامس عشر من شهر أكتوبر 2013. 
 من مهام واختصاصات اللجنة تسيير أعمال النادي الإدارية والمالية والفنية، والتحضير لعقد الجمعية العمومية في موعد لا يتجاوز الخامس عشر من أكتوبر القادم، والمواصلة في أداء المهام والاختصاصات الأخرى وفقاً للقرار رقم (19) لسنة 2013م، وأي مهام أخرى تكلف بها. 
 ووجه وزير الرياضة،المفوضية بوضع الترتيبات اللازمة لعقد الجمعية العمومية في موعد لا يتجاوز الخامس عشر من أكتوبر القادم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد
انهيار مسابقة الممتاز..!!
 * تردد خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية ما يفيد بنية اتحاد الكرة على تأجيل مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال في الاسبوع الرابع للدوري الممتاز لتقام في ختام المنافسة تنفيذاً لطلب من الشركة الراعية..!!

 * الشركة الراعية تسعى للتأجيل واتحاد الكرة يُسلّم أمره اليها دون النظر الى ما اذا كانت اسباب طلب التأحيل منطيقة ام لا..!!

 * يحدث ذلك الاستسلام من جانب قادة الاتحاد ربما لحقيقة ما تردد عن وجود خلافات خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة كادت ان تتسبب في نسف الاتفاقية من أصلها..!!

 * لا احد ينكر ان توقف البث التلفزيوني أنعكس سلباً على الوضعية الاعلانية بالنسبة للشركة الراعية التي فكرت سريعاً في مخرج من الأزمة وطالبت بتأجيل القمة..!!

 * ان التأجيل المنتظر لمباراة المريخ والهلال في الاسبوع الرابع قد يؤثر على نجاح المنافسة ويسلبها الكثير من الاثارة لكنه في ذات الوقت سيفيد الرعاة..!!

 * تمنيت ان تتدخل الشركة الراعية وتجبر الاتحاد على اقامة الدورة الثانية في توقيت متقارب من نهاية الدورة الأولى لأجل الحفاظ على قوة السباق بين الفرق وبالتالي ضمان استمرار اثارة البداية..!!

 * نعم ان فوز المريخ على الهلال في لقاءهما بالاسبوع الرابع سيحسم أمر الفوز باللقب مبكراً وبالتالي تتراجع نسبة الاقبال على المباريات من جانب عشاق الكرة..!!

 * كما ان فوز الهلال على المريخ سيقرب الشقة ويوسع فرص فوز الطرفين باللقب.. لكن مباريات القمة لا تعرف الحسابات ولا المنطق..!!

 * لقد تسبب اتحاد الكرة في تراجع مستوى مباريات الممتاز بتأخير انطلاقة الدورة الثانية وللدرجة التي افقدت الفرق الرغبة في المواصلة على ذات اسلوب قوة الدورة الأولى..!!

 * وقبل اكتمال الاسبوع الثاني بالدورة الثانية عادت الصورة القديمة المحفوظة لترتييب الفرق.. المريخ والهلال في المقدمة ومن خلفهما بقية الفرق..!!

 * يتقدم المريخ (الأول) على الهلال (الثاني) بخمس نقاط مع العلم ان هذا الفارق كان يفصل الأول عن الثالث في نهاية الدورة الأولى..!!

 * المصالح المتشابكة بين الشركة الراعية والقناة الناقلة والاندية واتحاد الكرة وعشاق الدوري الممتاز تجعل انهيار العملية التسويقية واقعاً معاشاً حال وجود خلل ما في واحدة من تلك الجهات..!!

 * والخلل الذي نعاني منه حالياً ما هو الا انعكاس لإشتراك كل الشرائح المذكورة اعلاه في الاشكالية الحالية وبالتالي فنحن موعودون بانهيار كامل في قادم الايام..!!

 * تخريمة أولى: تناقلت بعض الصحف أمس ما يفيد بنية (البيه) الرحيل من المريخ بنهاية مدة عقده الحالي.. وكل ما نتمناه ان لا تكون تلك الخطوة عبارة عن مناورة تسبق تجديد العقد..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: المنطق يؤكد ان الحضري لا مكانة له في المريخ بعد نهاية الموسم الحالي.. لكن ما تعودنا عليه ربما يمنح (البيه) فرصة جديدة..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*زووم
ابوعاقلة أماسا
 رياح التغيير تهب على شمال كردفان..!
 بعيداً عن التصنيفات السياسية وردود الأفعال لما حدث بعد كتمة هارون في السادس من يونيو 2011 في جنوب كردفان، فإن والي شمال كردفان الجديد والذي هو نفسه الوالي القديم لجنوبها رجل مبدع للحد البعيد، وقد أثبت ذلك من خلال إنجازات واضحة قدمها في في فترة ملتهبة في جنوب كردفان الكبرى من خلال صفحات الرياضة، إذا غضضنا الطرف عما حدث في الجوانب الأمنية والسياسية، فنحن أبناء تلك الولاية المنكوبة مطالبون بتسمية الأشياء بمسمياتها والفصل بين المجالات كما ينبغي أن يفهم لحساسية موقفنا من قضايا أهلنا، وهذه ليست أسرار نخبئها على الحكومة المركزية وإنما هي من بديهيات الأمور أن نقول مثلاً أننا متحفظون على ما فعله الرجل في جنوب كردفان سياسياً وأمنياً، ولكننا نشد على يديه فيما قدمه في المجال الرياضي، إذ أنه قاد الولاية إلى أن تحتل موقعاً مميزاً في سجلات العمل الرياضي بعد أن كانت ترفد كل المجالات الرياضية بكوادر مميزة جداً تلعب بإسم أندية في بورتسودان والخرطوم، ولكن الأحداث الرياضية الكبيرة لم تكن لتعرف طريقها إلى مدن الولاية الكبرى، والكثير من مواطني الولايات البعيدة وحتى اللصيقة لكردفان لا يعرفون شيئاً عن كادقلي كمدينة وطبيعة وسكان إلا من خلال مواد جامدة يقدمها الإعلام المقروء والمسموع وأخبار موسعة عن الحرب والإقتتال.. غير أن هارون جاء ليشق هذا التعتيم من بوابة الرياضة، ويحدث نافذة بهرت الناس من خلال صورة ذهنية إيجابية إرتسمت في مخيلات الشعب السوداني في مناطق مختلفة لم تتح لهم الفرصة لزيارة جنوب كردفان من قبل، فأصبحنا نستمع إلى أحاديث المندهشين لمن أتيحت لهم الزيارة للمرة الأولى مع فرق الدوري الممتاز.. كيف أن طبيعتها خلابة لا تقل عن أجمل مناظر الطبيعة في العالم، وكيف أن إنسان الولاية يهدر ثرواته الطبيعية بيديه لعدم حرصه على التعايش، وكيف أطلق الناس بعد ذلك العنان لمخيلاتهم ليرسموا مشروعات سياحية في الولاية يؤمها السواح من كل انحاء العالم.. وكيف أن إنسان الولاية سوداني أصيل وكريم للحد البعيد وغيرهامن كنوز باتوا يكتشفونها حديثاً في ولايتنا..!
 كل ذلك الفتح كان من خلال بوابة الرياضة وقد تم ذلك بصورة أوضح في عهد أحمد هارون، ولولا الحرب اللعينة التي اندلعت في ذلك التأريخ المشؤوم، وكان من أبسط آثارها أنها فصلتنا من أسرنا في عمق الجبال وجعلت الإتهامات ونظرات الريبة تلاحق أبناءنا في بقية مناطق السودان لقلنا أن الرجل هو الوالي التأريخي لتلك الولاية، وأنها لم تشهد ومنذ إستقلالها رجلاً جمع كل هذه الإنجازات في قائمة واحدة، ولكن أحمد هارون في جنوب كردفان بكل تلك القسوة التي صاحبت تفاصيل ما حدث في عهده سيكون مغايراً في شمال الولاية الكبرى التي تنعم بمساحات سلام أوسع، فالرجل وجد نفسه يسبح في بحر متلاطم من الأحداث وبالكاد وصل إلى الساحل بأقل الخسائر، ولن نسبق الأحداث لنبشر رياضيي الأبيض بعهد نهضة بات على الأبواب، ولكن يجوز لنا الحديث عن توقيت قدومه إلى هذه المدينة، وفي اللحظة الأخيرة التي نشهد فيها أفول شمسها من ساحات الرياضة تماماً بعد أن كانت من أعظم مدن السودان رياضياً وكروياً، ولعل تفكيره في عقد مؤتمر رياضي كفاتحة لهذه النهضة القادمة كان دليلاً على أنه يفكر بشكل صحيح، وأنه قادر على إنقاذ رياضة الأبيض وإدراج إسمها لقائمة مدن الأضواء في الدوري الممتاز ومحافل الرياضة الكبرى، خاصة وأنها تأريخياً كانت وستظل أعرق حتى من كادقلي والفاشر.. وهذا ليس تعاطفاً بالطبع وإنما هي حقيقة نرى الطريق إليها قصير جداً..!
 نبارك للأبيض وبقية مدن شمال كردفان الغرة قدوم هارون، ونتوقع أن تظهر مجهودات المؤتمر الرياضي عما قريب في ولاية فقدت بوصلتها الرياضية وأصبحت في صفوف المتفرجين..!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صيحة

 موسي مصطفي

 صدارة المريخ للممتاز في مهب الريح !!

 اختار مجلس المريخ موعد الجمعية العمومية منتصف اكتوبر تاريخ غير موفق لان المريخ منشغل بمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

 لا ادري من اقنع مجلس بالمريخ بهذا التاريخ والذي ربما نسف استقرار المريخ وتسبب في نسف كل ما يخطط له المجلس الحالي.

 لا ادري لماذا لا يقتنع الاخ جمال الوالي ان هناك من المقربين منه هم اخطر من اعداءه وخصومه لانهم يمثلون دور الصديق الجاهل الذي لا يملك عقلا راجحا ولا عينا فاحصة!!

 ماذا سيجني الاخ جمال ان تسبب موعده الذي حدده في هز استقرار المريخ ونسف احلام الجماهير !!؟

 لماذا يستعجل الاخ جمال على ترك المريخ وهو يقاتل من اجل استعادة بطولة الدوري الممتاز!!

 صدارة المريخ للممتاز في مهب الريح !!

 وعلى الاخ جمال الوالي ان يترك حكاية تقديم الاستقالات التي فلقنا بها كل عام وكل شهر وان يتاكد ان المريخ يحتاج الى رئيس (يقفل اذنيه لتحقيق احلام) جماهيره!!

 على الاخ جمال الوالي ان يدرك ان اسعاد الاخرين لا يتاتي بالسير على الورود وان اراد اسعاد شعب المريخ ان يتحمل السير على الاشواك!!

 مصيبة الاخ جمال تكمن في من حوله والذي يمثلون الصديق الجاهل الذي لا يهرف مصلحة الوالي!!

 اتحدي ان يكون احد المقربين من الاخ جمال قد اوضح له مخاطر خطوته!!

 متفرقات

 الحرب التي تعرض لها لطفي السليمي قبل مباراة الاهلي وقضية المحكمة اثرت عليه في مباراة الاهلي!!

 لطفي السليمي مدرب شاطر ولكن ما حدث معه اثر على تركيزه وتسبب في خسارته من الاهلي في الاسبوع الثاني.

 محترف الاهلي الحسن اكد انه مكسب حقيقي واستطاع ان يقدم ارواق اعتماده ويؤكد على احقيته في اللعب للاهلي.

 اوليفية تنصل عن علاقته بالتونسي !!

 العاجي قال ان المريخ لن يتاثر بذهاب الكوكي وهو خاطي!!

 ونزيده بيتا من الشعر وحتى لا يخرج الينا بتصريحه الغريب مرة اخرى!!

 الكوكي جعل للمريخ شكل ولون ورائحة بعد ان كان لا طعم له !!

 في عهد الكوكي المريخ التقي باندية من العيار الثقيل ولم ينهزم !!

 المريخ واجه الهلال بجبروته وقوته الهجومية الضارية ومع ذلك نجي !!

 المريخ واجه هلال الجبال صاحب التنظيم المثالي ولكن ايضا نجي ..!

 وفي غيابه غرق خالد في شبر مية

 والذين يتغنون بابراهومة سيطردونه عقب مباراة الهلاليين لان المريخ لم يواجه في عهد ابراهومة حتى الان فريقا منظما!!

 المريخ واجه اندية محطمة نفسيا وفنيا وبدنيا لو واجهها فريق درجة رابعة في امدرمان لحقق الفوز عليها!!

 الغريق امام الهلال يا مزمل وبعدها تعال قول لينا ابراهومة!!

 الطريقة التي لعب بها المريخ امام النسور لو لعب بها امام الهلال لحول بكري المدينة ورفاقه المريخ الى كباري وشوارع !!

 اتقوا الله في المريخ وجماهيره واتركوا المجاملات!!

 لا ادري لماذا يتغني صحافي في قيمة الاخ مزمل لانتصارات التمارين التي حققها ابراهومة!!

 اللعب امام النسور هو تقسيمة بين الاخضر والاحمر اخي مزمل!!

 واللعب امام الرومان هو مران ساخن !!

 نتمنى ان يشرف كروجر على المريخ بعد مباراة الهلاليين حتى يقف الا خ مزمل ورفاقه على حقيقة ابراهومة!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هيثم طمبل ومجاهد ينضمان لدائرة الكرة بالمريخ 

تعديلات متوقع في القطاع الرياضي
تجري مشاورات في مجلس المريخ لتعيين الكابتن هيثم طمبل ومجاهد ضمن الطاقم الاداري لكروجر خلال الساعات القادمة بناء على طلب مدرب المريخ بعد استقالة العقيد طارق وكان مدرب المريخ قد رشح الثنائي لاجادته اللغة الانجليزية ويتوقع ان يحسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ امر ادارة الكرة خلال الساعات القادمة بجانب اضافة عناصر للقطاع الرياضي وتعديلات في المواقع نظرا لاهمية المرحلة المقبلة بعد شد وجذب شهدها المريخ وادى لاهتزاز استقرار المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بسبب عدم بث الممتاز ..سوداني تهدد بفسخ عقد الرعاية مع اتحاد الكرة 

 ذكرت الصدي في عددها الصادر اليوم ان شركة سوداني قد هددت بفسخ عقد الرعاية مع الاتحاد بسبب خلافات الاتحاد والتلفزيون وعدم بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز ويجدر ذكره ان الشركة كانت قد ارسلت مندوبها لمباني الاتحاد وطلبت من الطرفين حل الازمة حتى لا تضطر لفسخ التعاقد مع الاتحاد.
*

----------


## المريود

*تسلم ود النادر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*البرير يشكو وزير الشباب والرياضة لرئيس الجمهورية 

ذكرت عالم النجوم في عددها الصادر اليوم ان السيد الامين البرير قد اشتكي وزير الشباب و الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الطيب حسن بدوي لرئيس الجمهورية لتجاوزاته بنادي الهلال وحرصا وعزي البرير بشكوى الوزير لرئيس الجمهورية لقناعته بان تدويل القضية وتحويلها الي الفيفا يتضرر منه السودان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

تسلم ود النادر



يديك العافيه يــ غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حمزة ابوعنجة يقود مريخ الحصاحيصا امام الرابطة كوستي في التاهيلي

تعاقد نادي مريخ الحصاحيصا في الساعات الاخيرة من مساء امس مع مدرب مدرسة السودان الكابتن حمزة ابوعنجة لقيادة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة من الدوري التاهيلي المؤهل للممتاز ومبارياته الحاسمة امام الرابطة كوستي وبري الخرطوم .وكان ابوعنجة قد غادر صباح اليوم للاشراف على المريخ في مواجهاته المهمة في الدوري ايضا ويجدر ذكره ان ابوعنجة قد درب كل من التحرير الخرطوم والحلفايا و الربيع وتخرج على يديه على سبيل المثال اكرم الهادي سليم (المريخ) ومدثر العلمين (المريخ) ثم الاهلي شندي , لينو ارينو (الهلال) ومن جهته عبر المدرب حمزة ابوعنجة عن بالغ سعادته واكد ان الخطوة تحدي بالنسبة له و تمنى ان يوفق في حسم المواجهات المهة مع المريخ للتاهل الى الدور الحاسم المؤهل للممتاز
*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

لجنة المنافسات تعدل موعد مباريات بالدوري الممتاز والدوري العام



قررت لجنة المنافسات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تعديل مواعيد بعض مباريات الدوري الممتاز علي النحو التالي :


1/  مباراة الأهلي عطبرة والنيل الحصاحيصا التي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 17  سبتمبر ضمن منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز باستاد عطبرة لتلعب يوم 18 سبتمبر  باستاد عطبرة نسبة لتزامنها مع مباراة الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الخرطوم والتي  من مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 17 سبتمبر .


2/ مباراة الاتحاد  مدني والأهلي شندي التي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 29 أكتوبر ضمن منافسة  دوري سوداني الممتاز باستاد مدني لتلعب يوم 30 أكتوبر باستاد مدني نسبة  لتزامنها مع مباراة الأهلي مدني والهلال الخرطوم والتي من مقرر لها أن تلعب  يوم 29 أكتوبر .


* قررت لجنة المنافسات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تعديل مواعيد مباريات بمنافسة الدوري العام علي النحو التالي :


1/  مباراة هلال الفاشر والنضال النهود والتي كان مقرر لها أن تلعب يوم 3  سبتمبر ضمن منافسة الدوري العام باستاد الفاشر لتلعب يوم 4 سبتمبر باستاد  الفاشر نسبة لتزامنها مع مباراة المريخ الفاشر والاتحاد مدني والتي من مقرر  لها أن تلعب يوم 3 سبتمبر ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز .



خرمجة معدومة النظير ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سكرتير الأهلي : مدرب الخرطوم حاول تعكير أجواء الديربي


قال الفاتح التوم الأمين العام لنادي الأهلي الخرطوم إن التونسي لطفي السليمي المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني قاد فريقه إلى تجرع الخسارة لأنه حاول اللعب خارج الميدان والاصطياد في الماء العكر وتخوين لاعبي الأهلي والوقيعة بينهم والادارة وأضاف: مدرب الخرطوم حاول احداث بلبلة وهو يؤكد أن نجوم الفرسان يساندونه ولكننا نعرف لاعبينا جيداً ومدى ولائهم لشعار النادي واستمر: مدرب الخرطوم لعب خارج الميدان وخسر داخله وانصرف للتصريحات السالبة ظناً منه أنها يمكن أن تشغل الفرسان ذهنياً في الملعب ولكن جاءه الرد قاسياً بتجرعه للخسارة في الملعب… وتقدم الفاتح التوم بشكره لمؤسسة الجيش الراعي الرسمي للنادي الأهلي وأكد أن تحقيق الأهلي لنتائج ايجابية في الدوري يأتي ترجمة لجهود هذه الرعاية التي تقود الفريق إلى الطريق الصحيح وقال: نثمّن جهود الراعي الرسمي معنا ولكنني اؤكد أن المدرب الوطني بالمقابل اذا وجد 30% مما يتوفر للأجنبي فإنه يصنع الفارق وقادر على النجاح والأهلي سيواصل على ذات التميز ومهتم بكل المواجهات القادمة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أبو جريشة وأمير دامر وأبوحشيش مرشحون لدائرة الكرة بالمريخ




يسعى مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ الى الاستعانة بخدمات دائرة كرة جديدة عقب اعتذار العقيد طارق محمد صالح عن مواصلة عمله في دائرة الكرة بالنادي بالاضافة إلى اقالة مجاهد أحمد محمد نائبه بعد خلافات مع عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ.. وتفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن المريخ سيفاضل بين الثلاثي عادل أبوجريشة وامير دامر ونجم الدين ابوحشيش للاستعانة باحدهما لتولي منصب مدير الكرة خلفاً للعقيد طارق وربما يعيد المريخ مجاهد أحمد محمد أحمد إلى منصبه في دائرة الكرة خاصة وأن القدال يُحظى بقبول عريض من الجميع في المريخ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*معتصم جعفر: مسألة بث الممتاز مربوطة بسداد الالتزامات المالية



قال الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام إن إقامة نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين جاء تلبية لرغبة طرفي القمة الهلال والمريخ وايضاً رسالة من الوسط الرياضي الذي يًُعتبر السباق لمثل هذه المناسبات.. وأبان معتصم جعفر أن الاتحاد مهتم بملف البث وقال معتصم إن تأخير عائدات البث هو السبب الرئيس لعدم نقل المباريات وأبان الاتحاد العام قام بتعديل اللائحة المالية ومنح الأندية نسبة 70% من عائدات البث وأفاد أن العقد مع التلفزيون بقيمة ستة مليار لم يتسلم منها الاتحاد سوى قسط واحد بقيمة مليار ومائتي جنيه وأبان أن مسألة البث مرتبطة بسداد الالتزامات المالية على التلفزيون وأشار إلى أنهم سيكون لهم قرار بخصوص البث يوم الأحد المقبل وكشف معتصم أن الاتحاد لم يتسلم مستحقاته منذ فبراير الماضي.. وأوضح معتصم جعفر أنهم وفي حال فشل التلفزيون القومي في فشل المستحقات المالية سيضطرون إلى قبول العرض المقدم من قناتين فضائيتين ترغبان في تلفزة مباريات الممتاز لكن جعفر قال إنه يتمنى أن يوفي الاتحاد العام بسداد المستحقات المالية وأن يكون الناقل الحصري للدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات

وجمعة مباركة ياحبيب


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
 كملوا جميلكم يا لوردات !
 استبشر اهل المريخ خيرا وتفاؤلا بعد موافقة السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم على التمديد للجنة التسيير لاكثر من فترة الاربعة اشهر التى كان قد حددها قرار التعيين فى يونيو الماضى , حيث كان من المتوقع ان يكون التمديد حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي وتحديدا فى ديسمبر القادم الذى كما نعلم يرتبط فى اذهان الاعلام والجماهير بفترة التسجيلات التى يصعب على اى كادر ادارى ان يتحمل تكلفتها اذا لم يكن يملك المال اللازم وقوة وشجاعة اصدار القرار دون تردد فى دعم الفريق بالعناصر المميزة سواء من اللاعبين المحليين او المحترفين الاجانب ! ولا نظن ان هناك من يملك المال وناصية القرار فى الوقت الحالي سوى عدد من اعضاء لجنة التسيير وفى مقدمتهم السيد جمال الوالى الذى سعى بنفسه فى تنقية واختيار المجموعة الحالية التى تحملت معه باقتدار مهمة انقاذ المريخ من شبح الفلس وانتشاله من حالة التقشف التى كاد ان يغرق فيها خلال فترة المجلس السابق ونجحت فى معالجة الكثير من الملفات ابرزها تسديد متاخرات اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى ومن بعد ذلك توفير المال اللازم الذى غطى تكلفة فواتير الصرف اليومي والشهرى وهى كما نعلم اضحت فواتير باهظة التكلفة تتخطى الستة ارقام عند نهاية كل شهر وبالتالى اصبح من الصعب ان يدار المريخ بمجالس تعتمد فى عضويتها على اصحاب الدخل المحدود كما كان يحدث فى السنوات السابقة ويكفى دليلا على ذلك فشل سياسة التقشف التى كان قد اعتمدها المجلس السابق ولم تضف اليه سوى الاساءات والتجريح والاستهزاء من الاعلام المضاد !
 كما ذكرت استبشرت جماهير المريخ خيرا بان يبقى مجلس اللوردات الى نهاية الموسم حتى يتمكن المريخ من عبور فترة التسجيلات ومايصاحبها من صرف خارجى !! ولكن كانت المفاجأة غير السعيدة فى القرار الذى اتخذه مجلس اللوردات ووافق عليه الوزير وكذلك المفوضية الولائية بعقد الجمعية العمومية فى منتصف اكتوبر القادم مما يعنى دخول النادى فى حالة من عدم الاستقرار الادارى فى توقيت صعب وحرج جدا , حيث ان الموعد المذكور يسبق نهاية الموسم بفترة ليست بالقصيرة كما ان هذا الموعد يتزامن مع ارتفاع حدة المنافسة على لقب الدورى الممتاز الذى يقاتل المريخ من اجله حاليا حتى يستعيده من جديد بعدما خسره فى الموسم الماضى لمصلحة غريمه الهلال !
 كان من الطبيعى ان يجد قرار اللوردات رفضا اعلاميا شبه كامل وعدم قبول من كافة رموز واقطاب النادى من اعضاء مجلس الشورى الذين كانوا يدعمون قرار التمديد والبقاء حتى نهاية الموسم من اجل المحافظة على استقرار النادى وكذلك من اجل تحقيق مكاسبه وحصاده الذى يتمثل فى لقب الدورى الممتاز وكاس السودان ,, لهذا نأمل ان يعيد مجلس اللوردات النظر فى قرارهم لاسيما وان عقد الجمعية العمومية ليس بالامر المهم حتى يتم تقديمه على حساب المكاسب التى يفترض ان يحصدها الفريق فى نهاية الموسم ,, والكلام نعنى به تحديدا السيد جمال الوالى الذى لم يخفى رغبته ودعمه لقرار عقد الجمعية العمومية فى اكتوبر القادم وذلك من خلال حواره الاخير مع موقع الكوتش الالكترونى بعد ربطه عقد الجمعية العمومية مع تجفيف كل ديون المتراكمة على المريخ ,, نتمنى ان يكمل اللوردات جميلهم بعد النجاح الذى تم فى فترتهم القصيرة بمعالجة عدد من الملفات الصعبة والشائكة ,, لقد تحملتم الكثير ولم يبقى الا القليل !
 لقب الدورى مازال بعيدا !
 لازال الوقت مبكرا جدا على المريخ فى حسم لقب الدورى الممتاز كما يعتقد البعض , بل نرى ان الحديث عن اقتراب المريخ من لقب الدورى هو نوع من القفز بالزانه . 
 المريخ امامه مطبات صعبه تحتاج الى قدر كبير من اللياقة البدنية والذهنية وقوة التركيز ونعتقد ان اسلوب العمل بالقطعة بمعنى التجهيز لكل مباراة على حدا افضل بكثير من الايحاء للاعبين بان نتائج بعض المباريات اضحت مضمونة لديهم ,, لايوجد فريق سهل واخر صعب فى ظل ارتفاع حرارة التنافس فى الدورة الثانية والدليل على ذلك التقلبات فى نتائج الجولة الاخيرة التى خسر فيها اهلى شندى والخرطوم الوطنى رغم انهما اكثر الفرق المرشحة لمنافسة القمة على صدارة الدورى الممتاز !
 المريخ امامه معركة فى كادوقلي من الافضل انه نحثه على الاهتمام بها ونطالبه بالتركيز عليها وتحقيق الانتصار فيها بدلا من ان نشغل اذهان لاعبيه ومدربهم بمباراة القمة التى لانعلم حتى الان اذا كانت ستقام فى موعدها ام ان الاتحاد العام سيوافق على تلبية رغبة الشركة الراعية بتأجيلها حتى نهاية الموسم ؟؟ وجمعه مباركه .








المشكلة شكلها زوغة من التسجيلات . . . ما كنا قايلنهم بيخشوا الصرف لكن حوافز الرديف ورتنا حاجة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور محمد النادر على الإبداعات . . . مشكور إمام على الإضافات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



صحيفة المانية : كروجر يعود للمريخ ويخطط لاستعادة امجاد 2008
اتجاه لتاجيل قمة الممتاز .. العقيد يعتذر والقطاع الرياضي يبحث عن مدير كرة
مدرب الاحمر يؤجل وصوله للاثنين .. الوزير يمدد للجنة التسيير والمفوضية تبدا اجراءات الجمعية
فيما تسلم اللاعبون مرتباتهم الشهرية .. المريخ يواصل تحضيراته لمواجهة الاسود ويتدرب بلمعبه اليوم
المكريخ يعود الى التدريبات وابراهومة يفتح ملف الاسود
لجنة التسيير مستمرة حتى منتصف اكتوبر .. الوزارة تشيد بتقرير اللجنة وتوجه المفوضية ببدء اجراءات جمعية المريخ العمومية
مدرب المريخ يعدل موعد عودته
انباء عن تاجيل قمة الممتاز وابراهومة يؤكد جاهزية الاحمر
مباريات المريخ والهلال تتسبب في تعديل برمجة الممتاز
العقيد طارق يعتذر عن مواصلة مهمته كمدير للكرة
الصحافة الالمانية تهتم بتعاقد كروجر مع المريخ
مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يشرف قمة الكاس
طاقم تحكيم كيني ومراقب من اثيوبيا لمباراة منتخبنا مع لوسوتو
ابدى ثقته في خلفه .. العقيد طارق : ظروف عملية قاهرة وراء استقالتي .. اكملنا البناء اللائحي والقانوني والانضباط يسود اجواء النشاط
عاد للتدريب بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يضع رباعية النسور خلفه ويفتح ملف الاسود 
سليماني يواصل التاهيل وجلسات علاج طبيعي لهيثم وامير كمال يشكو من الارهاق
تفاهم كبير بين اعضاء الجهاز الفني وابراهومة يتابع كل تفاصيل اللياقة مع السافي
اتجاه من الاتحاد العام لتاجيل قمة الدوري
ابراهومة : المريخ في كامل جاهزيته واستراتيجيتي مبنية على لقاء الهلال في الثاني عشر من سبتمبر .. لم اتسلم اي اخطار بتحويل المباراة الى نهاية الموسم وقرار الموافقة من عدمها يرجع لمجلس الادارة
طارق تفاحة : نحذر الاتحاد العام من اصدار مثل هذا القرار وعليه ان يقوم بتنفيذ البرنامج المعلن مسبقا .. الفرقة الحمراء تعيش افضل ايامها ومثل هذا القرار يدل على ان اللجنة المنظمة تعمل لخدمة ظروف النادي الازرق
عناصر مهددة بالايقاف .. الانذارات تضع المريخ بين مطرقة الاسود وسندان القمة .. تجربة مريرة للاحمر العام الماضي امام الكوماندوز بسبب الحسابات المزدوجة .. فارق النقاط الخمس يمنح الاولوية لمباراة كادوقلي وتاجيل القمة سيطرد المخاوف
الجولة 15 للممتاز تبوح بكل اسرارها  .. المريخ يتمسك بالصدارة بعد اكتساح النسور والهلال يلعب دور المطارد
الاهلي ينهي عقدته التاريخية امام الخرطوم ولعنة النسور تصيب الارسنال في كادوقلي
لاجديد على مستوى الهدافين .. ابراهومة مدرب الاسبوع وباسكال يحرز الهدف الاجمل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


أسامة داؤود يتعهد بتنجيل الرد كاسل .ز ومحكمة شندي تبرئ حكم الأهلي والنسور
معتصم يربط بث الممتاز بدفع المستحقات .. وسوداني تفكر في فسخ عقد الرعاية مع الإتحاد
الوزير بدوي يقرر اعادة تعيين لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ
سكرتير المريخ : لجنة التسيير انجزت الكثير 
اسامة داؤود يتبرع بنجيل جاهز لاستاد المريخ
مجلس المريخ يحفز ابطال الرديف
اكرم يتدرب بشهية 
العقيد طارق يعتذر عن مواصلة العمل في دائرة الكرة بالمريخ 
23 لاعبا في تدريب الاحمر 
الديسكو يصحح سلبيات لقاء النسور
سليماني يخضع لبرنامج تاهيلي
الحضري: تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية بمصر وراء قراري بترك المريخ
مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يشرف قمة الدمازين
الفاتح التوم : التونسي السليمي حاول تعكير اجواء الديربي
محكمة شندي تبرئ حكم مباراة الاهلي والنسور
والحكم يشيد بالقضاء
الازرق يعود للتدريبات اليوم
شركة سوداني تفكر في انهاء عقدها مع الاتحاد 
معتصم جعفر : عودة البث مربوطة بسداد الالتزامات المالية
تعادلان وفوز في دوري الثانية
مواجهات ساخنة في مجموعات دوري ابطال اوروبا


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور محمد النادر على الإبداعات . . . مشكورين إمام و كسلاوي على الإضافات
*

----------


## احمد حافظ

*تمااااااااااااااام  انا برضو بقول كدا

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد
انهيار مسابقة الممتاز..!!
 * تردد خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية ما يفيد بنية اتحاد الكرة على تأجيل مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال في الاسبوع الرابع للدوري الممتاز لتقام في ختام المنافسة تنفيذاً لطلب من الشركة الراعية..!!

 * الشركة الراعية تسعى للتأجيل واتحاد الكرة يُسلّم أمره اليها دون النظر الى ما اذا كانت اسباب طلب التأحيل منطيقة ام لا..!!

 * يحدث ذلك الاستسلام من جانب قادة الاتحاد ربما لحقيقة ما تردد عن وجود خلافات خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة كادت ان تتسبب في نسف الاتفاقية من أصلها..!!

 * لا احد ينكر ان توقف البث التلفزيوني أنعكس سلباً على الوضعية الاعلانية بالنسبة للشركة الراعية التي فكرت سريعاً في مخرج من الأزمة وطالبت بتأجيل القمة..!!

 * ان التأجيل المنتظر لمباراة المريخ والهلال في الاسبوع الرابع قد يؤثر على نجاح المنافسة ويسلبها الكثير من الاثارة لكنه في ذات الوقت سيفيد الرعاة..!!

 * تمنيت ان تتدخل الشركة الراعية وتجبر الاتحاد على اقامة الدورة الثانية في توقيت متقارب من نهاية الدورة الأولى لأجل الحفاظ على قوة السباق بين الفرق وبالتالي ضمان استمرار اثارة البداية..!!

 * نعم ان فوز المريخ على الهلال في لقاءهما بالاسبوع الرابع سيحسم أمر الفوز باللقب مبكراً وبالتالي تتراجع نسبة الاقبال على المباريات من جانب عشاق الكرة..!!

 * كما ان فوز الهلال على المريخ سيقرب الشقة ويوسع فرص فوز الطرفين باللقب.. لكن مباريات القمة لا تعرف الحسابات ولا المنطق..!!

 * لقد تسبب اتحاد الكرة في تراجع مستوى مباريات الممتاز بتأخير انطلاقة الدورة الثانية وللدرجة التي افقدت الفرق الرغبة في المواصلة على ذات اسلوب قوة الدورة الأولى..!!

 * وقبل اكتمال الاسبوع الثاني بالدورة الثانية عادت الصورة القديمة المحفوظة لترتييب الفرق.. المريخ والهلال في المقدمة ومن خلفهما بقية الفرق..!!

 * يتقدم المريخ (الأول) على الهلال (الثاني) بخمس نقاط مع العلم ان هذا الفارق كان يفصل الأول عن الثالث في نهاية الدورة الأولى..!!

 * المصالح المتشابكة بين الشركة الراعية والقناة الناقلة والاندية واتحاد الكرة وعشاق الدوري الممتاز تجعل انهيار العملية التسويقية واقعاً معاشاً حال وجود خلل ما في واحدة من تلك الجهات..!!

 * والخلل الذي نعاني منه حالياً ما هو الا انعكاس لإشتراك كل الشرائح المذكورة اعلاه في الاشكالية الحالية وبالتالي فنحن موعودون بانهيار كامل في قادم الايام..!!

 * تخريمة أولى: تناقلت بعض الصحف أمس ما يفيد بنية (البيه) الرحيل من المريخ بنهاية مدة عقده الحالي.. وكل ما نتمناه ان لا تكون تلك الخطوة عبارة عن مناورة تسبق تجديد العقد..!!

 * تخريمة ثانية: المنطق يؤكد ان الحضري لا مكانة له في المريخ بعد نهاية الموسم الحالي.. لكن ما تعودنا عليه ربما يمنح (البيه) فرصة جديدة..!!









و انت مالك و مين أنت عشان تقرر أنه لا مكان للحضري في المريخ . . . كدا أسفرت عن وجهك الحقيقي . . . من يكره وجود الحضري في المريخ إما جلفوط أو صاحب أجندة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• برغم مرور شهر من إرساله (قوون) تتحصل على نسخه : خطاب الفيفا يحذر الإتحاد من مغبة التدخلات الحكومية في شؤون أنديته
• قطب الهلال همشري يكرم الرباعي بوي ومالك والصحفي هساي والرمز الأزرق شبشة
• الأرسنال يفاجيء المريخ بمحترف الدوري البلجيكي صلاح الدين الاثيوبي
• تراوري ىؤكد وصوله للخرطوم خلال «72» ساعة
• يستانف تحضيراته للاكسبريس : الهلال النشوان يعانق جماهيره مساء اليوم بام درمان
• سلمها رئيس الرابطة لمدير الكرة بالمطار امس : رابطة الهلال بالدوحة تدعم الهلال بست فنائل فخم سيرتديه الفريق في القمة 
• توصلنا لحل نهائي لمشكلة البث وسنلتقي بجهاز المغتربين لتفعيل دورهم ومساهمتهم : الدكتور معتصم جعفر يدلي بإفادات جريئة عبر فضائية النيل الأزرق أمس 
• كروجر يصل فجر الأحد : وجَّه بعدد من الاختصاصات ومخاطبة المفوضية الوزير يصدر قرارًا بإعادة تعيين لجنة التسيير بالمريخ 
• تعديل مواعيد مباريات بالدوري الممتاز والدوري العام
• الحكم عماد الدين عبد الله يصعد قضيته ضد النسور بعد تبرئته من تهمة السكر بمحكمة شندي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• تحركات مريخية لتأجيل قمة الممتاز
• الهلال يطوي ملف التماسيح ويستعد للإكسبريس
• عبد اللطيف بوى: الهلال أصبح قوة ضاربة وإستعادتنا لصدارة الممتاز مسألة وقت .. ومباراة القمة سيحدد مسار المنافسة وسنقاتل من اجل مواصلة الانتصارات
• بوى: تتويجي للنجومية سيككون دافع لي لمواصلة رحلة التألق
• محكمة شندي تبرئ حكم مباراة الأهلي والنسور من تهمة احتساء الخمر
• الحكم عماد الدين عبد الله: لم أشك في نزاهة قضاء السوداني واستمر في مقاضاة النسور
• الشرطة تبعد العقيد طارق من دائرة الكرة المريخية
• يستأنف تحضيراته لاسبوع السادس عشر للممتاز : الهلال يغلق ملف النيل ويتأهب لتخطي الاكسبريس
• خليفة يقدم اوراق اعتماده في توليفة الهلال .. وجماهير تنتظر كاريكا بعطبرة
• نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة جمال احمد عمر: قرار تعطيل البث هدفها انعاش خزينة الاندية
• بعد قرار اتحاد الخرطوم بتعطيل اذونات الإكرامية : ارتفاع كبير في دخول الجماهير لمباريات اندية الثانية
• نافع علي نافع يشرف قمة الدمازين في نهائي كأس السودان
• مجلس المريخ يطالب ابوجريشة للانضمام للقطاع الرياضي
• المريخ يكثف تحضيراته للإسود والألماني يؤكد عودته بالأحد لاشراف على التدريبات
• الوزير يعيد تعيين لجنة تسيير المريخ رسميا
• يؤدي مباراة ودية صباح اليوم أمام ابوسعد : منتخب المدرسي السوداني يكثف من تحضيراته لبطولة العربية بتونس
• الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المدرسي يعمل على الوصول إلى القائمة النهائية التي سيعتمد عليها في البطولة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• كبار الاهلة يطلبون لقاء رئيس الجمهورية
• رئيس رؤساء الهلال (البرير) يحرك المياه الساكنة ويصعد للبشير تجاوزات الوزير
• هلال الشرعية يفتح ملف مواجهة الاهلي العطبراوري
• (عالم النجوم) تنشر خطاب الفيفا الذي يهدد بتعليق النشاط الرياضي في السودان
• المريخ يرفع درجة التأهب للقاء هلال الجبال وغياب هيثم عن التمارين للاصابة
• توقعات بانفجار الاوضاع بالمريخ في عهد كروجر بسبب ابراهومة وخالد
• الهلال الفنان يعزف اجمل الالحان : بشة يلعب بمزاج ويودع النحس .. الغزال تاثر بارضية الملعب
• المعز محجوب: لاتفريط في النقاط .. والعقرب يواصل لدغاته المميتة
• جماهير الهلال ترفض المؤمرات وتشيد بالبرير
• الهلال يتدرب اليوم .. بويا يواصل التألق .. وإنسجام بين مالك وأتير توماس
• الهلال يخلد للراحة امس ويستأنف اعداده اليوم تأهباً للاكسبريس
• تراوري حاضر أمام المريخ .. اتير توماس صخرا في دفات الهلال
• نجوم الازرق يتعهدون على عدم تفريط نقاط في المباريات المقبلة
• أبو شامة : الهلال إنتصر على عدة عوامل مضادة في الحصاحيصا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• بلطجية يقتحمون صحيفة الاسياد ويعتدون على طاقمها والنيابة تأمر بالقبض عليهم
• الهلال يستأنف تدريباته مساء اليوم للإكسبريس العطبراوي
• صلاح إدريس والوزير يخططان للإطاحة بالبرير
• شوقي بدوي يسلم حافز فوز على التماسيح لرئيس القطاع الرياضي بمكاتب الاسياد
• بدوي يدعو لوحدة الصف وتصافي النفوس وشلكاوي يوصف الرجل بالوفي
• الرشيد يشيد بالمبادرة .. رئيس تحرير يثمن الجهد .. والكرواتي يدعو بالاقتراب اكثر
• الأزرق يبدأ حصاد نقاط الولايات ويكسب تحدي الحصاحيصا
• تألق الاقمار اسعد الانصار .. وحق الانتصار بالعزيمة والاصرار
• الجنرال رد على الديبة عمليا .. بوي تميز .. القائد ابدع .. مالك واتير هيبة وثبات
• جماهير الحصاحيصا تتجاوب لابداعات الافمار 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
علي الجهد المقدر
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا ود النادر على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
عبد الصمد .. امره يحير .!

الاخبار تتحدث باستمرار عن خلافات بين عبد الصمد وعدد كبير من اهل المريخ .. مرة تحمل الانباء خلاف حاد مع مجاهد المبعد ومرة اخرى مع ابراهومة المسعودية .. وعصام طلب – وانس .. والكوكي .. و .. و .!

والمدرب التونسي يتهم عبد الصمد بالتدخل في الشان الفني .. ومحاولات ابعاد الدحيش من تدريب الفريق الرديف تتكرر و(السم الناري) مستمر .. ويرد ببطولة الدوري الممتاز الرديف .. ولا احد رسمي او شعبي يستطيع ان يحلل شخصية عبد الصمد .!

وتغطية المتميز هيثم محمد علي من ابوظبي تشير الى تجاوزات خطيرة تصل في بعض الاحيان لدرجة الفضيحة .. ولا احد يستطيع ان يتحدث عبد الصمد الذي لا اعتقد انه ادخل يده في جيبه بنفس الطريقة التي يفعلها الوالي باستمرار .. والوالي ليس دكتاتوراً فهو يقبل الراي الاخر بصدر رحب ولا يشتم ولا يتجاوز الحدود .!

قبل ايام وجه عبد الصمد سهام حادة للنجم الذهبي المهذب ابراهومة المسعودية .. فكان رد ابراهومة كاف وشاف .. وممتع .. كمهاراته عندما كان يداعب المستديرة في المستطيل الاخضر .!

ما نريد ان نعرفه وبطبيعة الحال كل اهل المريخ يريدون معرفته .. لماذا يتصرف عبد الصمد هكذا .؟ .. اين موقعه الاداري .. هل هو رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية ام رئيس القطاع الرياضي .. هو مسئول من الفرق السنية ام من الفريق الاول .. نريد ان نعرف فقط .؟

وماذا عن الاتهام الخطير الذي وجهه الكوكي لعبد الصمد عندما قال .. عبد الصمد يتدخل في الشان الفني .. هل كون المجلس الموقر لجنة تحقيق لمعرفة الحقائق ام مر الاتهام الخطير مرور الكرام .؟

ما تابعناه سابقاً بعد تعيين مجلس اللوردات محير .. وما نتابعه حالياً خطير .. فمن يدري ما سيحدث غداً عندما يتولى كروجر زمام الامور الفنية بالنادي الكبير .؟

هنالك اشياء تستحق الوقوف عندما من الجهات المسؤلة امام الله وشعب المريخ .. ولكن لا احد يستطيع ان يتحدث ناهيك ان يستدعي ويستجوب .!

محاولات ابعاد الدحيش وحدها كافية لاقامة لجنة تحقيق ومحاسبة .!

نقاط .. نقاط ..!

كروجر سيشرف على مباراة القمة ولا اعتقد انه يمتلك المعلومات الكافية عن الهلال ولا عن نجوم المريخ وما لم يعطي مساعده الوطني ابراهومة صلاحيات واسعة فأن الوضع سيكون خطير .!

فنياً المريخ افضل من الهلال .. ولكن الحالة النفسية اهم من الفنية في مباريات الديربي .. والالماني لا يعرف الكثير عن نجوم المريخ الحاليين ومن الافضل ان يشرف ابراهومة على مباراة القمة .!

فوز المريخ على هلال كادوقلي والهلال العاصمي مع فوز الهلال في مباراته المقبلة يوسع الفارق بين الاحمر ومنافسه الى سبع نقاط .. ويحسم الامور بشكل شبه رسمي ونهائي .!

اقامة مباراة نهائي الكاس بالدمازين امر في قمة الروعة .. فالدمازين ام المدائن تستحق استضافة الحدث الكبير .. نتمنى ان تتم معاينة ارضية الملعب وتجهيزه بالشكل الذي يخرج المباراة بشكلها الانيق الذي يليق بالمناسبة .!

بعض حملة الاقلام في المريخ يوهمون انفسهم بصناعة القرار في النادي الكبير .!

الف مبروك النجم المسلم فرانك ريبييري الفوز بالكرة الذهبية في القارة الاوروبية .!

*

----------

